# Seiko H558-5000 " Arnold "



## JoT

Picked up this interesting H5558-5000 ana-digi Seiko diver .... it all seems to work OK although I am waiting for the instructions to arrive from Seiko UK .... I gather it's nickname is "Arnold" as a bastardized version was worn by Arnie in "Commando"

All seems original, bezel is very slack so I guess the spring/ball is missing ... or was it originally a friction style bezel?

Does anbody know when they were made? This calibre isn't on Jayhawks production date database


----------



## bry1975

Jot,

The bezel is very similar to the vintage 300m tuna, so would be a springball i'm sure, use to own one, loved the tiny hands. I believe if you press the light during chrono timing the chrono reset, or goes blank.










Regs

Bry


----------



## jasonm

John, be very carefull with the shroud, I gather they are impossible to replace, nice watch, Derek Luvwatch had one, very cool


----------



## JoT

jasonm said:


> John, be very carefull with the shroud, I gather they are impossible to replace, nice watch, Derek Luvwatch had one, very cool


I thought about sending it to Seiko UK to get serviced and get the bezel sorted .... maybe I shouldn't now







.... I suppose I could take the shroud off before I sent it?

Nice picture Bry .... didn't know you collected autographs


----------



## bry1975

Yer lovely watch, I've owned both the H601 and H558. Yes the shrouds can easily break and you can't obtain em









Yer the autograph cost me nothing lol Arn was selling his H558 on a certain site







Joke

Regs

Bry



JoT said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> John, be very carefull with the shroud, I gather they are impossible to replace, nice watch, Derek Luvwatch had one, very cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about sending it to Seiko UK to get serviced and get the bezel sorted .... maybe I shouldn't now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I suppose I could take the shroud off before I sent it?
> 
> Nice picture Bry .... didn't know you collected autographs
Click to expand...


----------



## JoT

bry1975 said:


> Yer lovely watch, I've owned both the H601 and H558. Yes the shrouds can easily break and you can't obtain em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yer the autograph cost me nothing lol Arn was selling his H558 on a certain site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joke
> 
> Regs
> 
> Bry
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> John, be very carefull with the shroud, I gather they are impossible to replace, nice watch, Derek Luvwatch had one, very cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about sending it to Seiko UK to get serviced and get the bezel sorted .... maybe I shouldn't now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I suppose I could take the shroud off before I sent it?
> 
> Nice picture Bry .... didn't know you collected autographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I wonder if he had problems with his shroud


----------



## bry1975

Jot,

I don't believe the inserts can be sourced. Ask the guy he has a few sites. Arnoldfans is one.

Regs

Bry



JoT said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yer lovely watch, I've owned both the H601 and H558. Yes the shrouds can easily break and you can't obtain em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yer the autograph cost me nothing lol Arn was selling his H558 on a certain site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joke
> 
> Regs
> 
> Bry
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> John, be very carefull with the shroud, I gather they are impossible to replace, nice watch, Derek Luvwatch had one, very cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about sending it to Seiko UK to get serviced and get the bezel sorted .... maybe I shouldn't now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I suppose I could take the shroud off before I sent it?
> 
> Nice picture Bry .... didn't know you collected autographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if he had problems with his shroud
Click to expand...


----------



## JoT

It is one thing sinking a shaft or shifting a few million cubes of overburden .... but watches are so small and fiddly







so I am pleased with my first ever repair









The bezel on the Arnie was slack, so after buying my tools (from Roy of course) and with detailed instructions from Jason I plucked up the courage.

First up the plastic shroud had to be removed ..... given that these things are impossible to source and that I had noticed a few hairline cracks in what turns out to be quite fragile plastic; the prospect of doing this was quite worrisome. Despite a trembling hand the three retaining screws were successfully removed and the shroud gently teased of the watch. It turned out that one of the hairline cracks on the shroud goes right through the shroud, but despite this it came off in one piece and not two ... it will need a touch of glue when it goes back on just to make sure.

Next the bezel .... Swiss Army knife to hand .... and looking for a suitable insertion point .... the bezel fell off







... turns out that the problem seemed to be muck and crud under the bezel and a sticking click-ball. A quick clean and a few pokes at the click ball seemed to sort it out ... it now clicks as it should







glad I didn't have to destroy a Bic









My first "repair" done









I received a photocopy of the instructions from Seiko UK (took three days very good service IMO) and have gone through the functions of the H558 movement. The digital functions are set by first pressing the button at 8 to the required function and setting the display using the crown.

1st Function - Setting the digital time display ... done OK but can't change the format between 24-hour and 12-hour - it is stuck on 24 - it is supposed to alternate between 12 and 24 by pulling the crown out to position 1 and then pushing back in ... perhaps a problem with the contacts?

2nd function - alarm, I can set it OK, and it activates and can be turned of by pressing either of teh buttons. ... the alarm on off function is controlled by the crown and again involves pulling the crown out to position 1 and then pushing it back in ... unfortunately the alarm function does not turn off ... similar crown contact problem to first function it seems?

3rd function - day, date & month - no problems.

4th function - Local time (second time zone) sets OK, stuck in 12 hour mode though, again the crown contact problem?

5th function - stopwatch - no problems.

The light works by pressing the button at 10 but is very dim

Overall a little disappointing that the the functions are not 100% however as they all function if not perfectly ... I shouldn't complain ... given the that this is a very rare calibre.

I don't know if it is worth having Seiko to look at it


----------



## jasonm

Well done John









There will be no stopping you now 

I would leave well alone now and accept its minor glitches, its a rare piece as you say


----------



## jasonm

Just thinking about the pusher issues, if the bezel was clogged up with 'stuff', there is every chance the pusher areas are gunked up too, this might be stopping them from operating properly...Its a common problem with old chronos too...


----------



## JoT

jasonm said:


> Just thinking about the pusher issues, if the bezel was clogged up with 'stuff', there is every chance the pusher areas are gunked up too, this might be stopping them from operating properly...Its a common problem with old chronos too...


Jase I did clean out the pushers, unfortunately they don't control much, the top one is just the light, the bottom one just changes the didgital display. All the functions are adjusted via the crown, I have a a look inside .... there seems to be some sort of switching "thing" ....







.... I will leave it ....


----------



## jasonm

The movements were used in nasty dress type Seikos too, someone on the SCF just got one on ebay and did a swap









Worth keeping a eye out









( You and loads of others  )


----------



## pg tips

jasonm said:


> nasty dress type


Oh Er get her!


----------



## jasonm

I only wear nice dresses


----------



## bry1975

Isn't the H556 compatible, with the 558, not so many functions tho



jasonm said:


> I only wear nice dresses


----------



## Chromejob

JoT said:


> ... 1st Function - Setting the digital time display ... done OK but can't change the format between 24-hour and 12-hour - it is stuck on 24 - it is supposed to alternate between 12 and 24 by pulling the crown out to position 1 and then pushing back in ... perhaps a problem with the contacts?


Probably, as that is the correct method.



> 2nd function - alarm, I can set it OK, and it activates and can be turned of by pressing either of teh buttons. ... the alarm on off function is controlled by the crown and again involves pulling the crown out to position 1 and then pushing it back in ... unfortunately the alarm function does not turn off ... similar crown contact problem to first function it seems?


More and more likely. I've never been fond of how a simple thing like turning the alarm on and off is done by unscrewing the crown. Likewise that it's a three-mode setting: off, alarm, alarm + hourly chime ... HATE IT, and have not used this function in more than 15 years.



> 3rd function - day, date & month - no problems.


Count yourself among the plucky, getting to the right month/date, and day, using the crown adjustment is a patience testing challenge!



> 4th function - Local time (second time zone) sets OK, stuck in 12 hour mode though, again the crown contact problem?


Clearly. Just as a sanity check, when you pull to the first detent, the mechanical movement continues, right? If not, this could indicate the problem. For a few years, I had a battery in mine that another watch repairman claimed was the wrong kind. While it was in, clicking the crown in from the first detent would BLINK the LCD ... and the analog LCD setting was sporadic, advancing slowly then fast-fast-fast-forwarding unexpectedly. Some other bizarre symptoms existed as well. It was apparently just the battery as a later battery replacement shooed all these idiosyncracies away.



> 5th function - stopwatch - no problems.
> 
> The light works by pressing the button at 10 but is very dim


Mine, too. Mine's 21 years old and has seen rough duty, so the light has been the least of my worries.



> Overall a little disappointing that the the functions are not 100% however as they all function if not perfectly ... I shouldn't complain ... given the that this is a very rare calibre.
> 
> I don't know if it is worth having Seiko to look at it


I wonder if just a good cleaning by a local, trusted repairman might resolve that problem? Or ... check into the battery. One very senior and capable repairman claimed that this particular watch took an unusual battery, a "low drain" type or something like that. Wish I could be more specific for ya....

BTW, you started this thread on my birthday, so ... welcome to the H558 club!


----------



## jasonm

Hi again David,









If you hang around the RLT forums long enough you will come to find John ( JoT) is the forums resident dolphin ( flipper) I think the H558 lasted about 3 weeks in his hands and then he sold it to me...









You can see it in my group shot....


----------



## Chromejob

Haha, what a great pic ... Reminds me of a group shot of the MUPPET SHOW cast.

Your personal taste is quite visible. Similar to mine. ,


----------



## jasonm

''Its time to put on new straps

Its time to change the date

Its time to buff the crystal

on the big watch show tonight''


----------



## JonW

"I now call myself a non smoker.....Woo Hoo!!!"









Well done Jase!


----------



## jasonm

Ta Jon







7 months without one now


----------



## Ibrahombre

Hi one and all,i have a Seiko H558-5000 in virtually mint condition,bought it off of a Jeweller's in Blackpool and it came with the original Japanese/English Manual.I think its one helluva watch.


----------



## jasonm

Nice one, they are nice arnt they, take care of it, parts are very hrd to find now....


----------



## K.I.T.T.

jasonm said:


> Hi again David,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hang around the RLT forums long enough you will come to find John ( JoT) is the forums resident dolphin ( flipper) I think the H558 lasted about 3 weeks in his hands and then he sold it to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it in my group shot....


Nice group shot Jason..







Yes JoT is indeed a good & regular Buyer... Then a really good Seller  I'm not complaining though because I acquired a very sweet Seiko 6105-8110














I think there is almost an ex-JoT watch club... lots of happy guys! Oh that H558 looks nice... If only I got on with quartz watches better
















Mike


----------



## jasonm

Shhhhh!

I dont think Johns seen that Ive renamed him Flipper yet


----------



## K.I.T.T.

jasonm said:


> Shhhhh!
> 
> I dont think Johns seen that Ive renamed him Flipper yet


Oh you mean he doesn't know that you've awarded him the 'Order of the Dolphin' yet... !!!!
















Mike


----------



## Chromejob

jasonm said:


> ''Its time to put on new straps
> 
> Its time to change the date
> 
> Its time to buff the crystal
> 
> on the big watch show tonight''


ROFLMAO!


----------



## jasonm

Im sure I have info regarding the 'depth meter' bit on the dial Dave, Im trying to find it, when I do Ill let you know


----------



## bry1975

Anyone know Mr Blair as in Drinking buddies??







. I think we should've got Blair to Ask Arnie, "And now Mr Schwarzennegger, how is that Seiko H558  the guys of the Bridlington forum would like to know?

























jasonm said:


> Im sure I have info regarding the 'depth meter' bit on the dial Dave, Im trying to find it, when I do Ill let you know


----------



## Ibrahombre

bry1975 said:


> Anyone know Mr Blair as in Drinking buddies??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think we should've got Blair to Ask Arnie, "And now Mr Schwarzennegger, how is that Seiko H558  the guys of the Bridlington forum would like to know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure I have info regarding the 'depth meter' bit on the dial Dave, Im trying to find it, when I do Ill let you know
Click to expand...

Actually Arnie wore a very modified H558 Seiko in the movie,it had an all digital display,no analogue hands(I suppose to make it easy for,"Ahnuld",to teel the time!!!!!







).


----------



## Chromejob

Ibrahombre said:


> Actually Arnie wore a very modified H558 Seiko in the movie,it had an all digital display,no analogue hands(I suppose to make it easy for,"Ahnuld",to teel the time!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


There was a modified version used for close-ups (larger LCD 10-hour countdown timer; the original has no countdown timer)in the center, two non-functional analog sub-dials above it), but in all the other shots I've seen, he wore a stock watch. I remember noting the inconsistency.

http://home.san.rr.com/dyamasaki/celebrity...h/commando5.jpg

I suspect it's because the modified one wouldn't seal. In the screen captures I saw recently (above; the web site has 5), the crown-stem is extended all the way out.


----------



## bry1975

Arn, Clearly like his Seiko


----------



## BAD

I trying to find a new shrowd for the Seiko H558-5000. Does anyone know if they can be purchased anywhere? I know they are very rare. I anyone knows pleas email me [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## jasonm

Bad news BAD...

These shrouds are not available anywhere, they are quite fragile and break and are lost easily, there are hundereds of 'Arnies' out there shroudless, the first person to have aftermarket ones made accuratly will clean up........


----------



## watchnut

BAD said:


> I trying to find a new shrowd for the Seiko H558-5000. Does anyone know if they can be purchased anywhere? I know they are very rare. I anyone knows pleas email me [email protected]
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, i got several shrouds which i obtained from someone working at Seiko. Iam new to this forum which i find interesting. Anybody interested in replacing the shroud of their arnie holler.

Thanks


----------



## GVONN

watchnut said:


> BAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I trying to find a new shrowd for the Seiko H558-5000. Does anyone know if they can be purchased anywhere? I know they are very rare. I anyone knows pleas email me [email protected]
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i got several shrouds which i obtained from someone working at Seiko. Iam new to this forum which i find interesting. Anybody interested in replacing the shroud of their arnie holler.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I,m holler'in! [email protected]


----------



## Doctor Varney

That is a nice collection, Jason! Nice to see the Monster right close to the Tuna, for size comparrison; Tuna not being quite as big as I thought. I notice a few automatics there... How do you keep them all running? Notice they're all at different times. Do you use a watch winder?

Regards,

Doctor V


----------



## thunderbolt

Whilst searching for some pics of Arnies watch, I came across this page. Watches in the movies. Some very interesting choices. Lots of







watches.


----------



## BarryW

Just got my second Arnie. Was bit of a bargain and pretty much pristine so couldn't resist.

Must admit, though I like them, they are not my favourite - the hands are just to small for the watch size. Whats the point of a big watch with small hands and face - bit like the Eco - zillas really.

Just MHO.

Barry


----------



## Big Ant

watchnut said:


> BAD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I trying to find a new shrowd for the Seiko H558-5000. Does anyone know if they can be purchased anywhere? I know they are very rare. I anyone knows pleas email me [email protected]
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i got several shrouds which i obtained from someone working at Seiko. Iam new to this forum which i find interesting. Anybody interested in replacing the shroud of their arnie holler.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hello there, I'm wondering if you've got any of those shrouds left as I prefer my Arnie with some clothes on. Just discovered forum, good stuff. Keeping my fingers crossed. I bought my Arnie new from a shop in Penzance, Cornwall, with money I got off my Mum and Dad for my 21st birthday in 1987. I wore it virtually everyday for 15 years until I bought myself a Speedmaster which I wear most of the time now. I recently had it serviced by Seiko UK and all the functions work now (the alarm flipped out for a while). The bezel is quite badly scratched, but it works perfectly. I recently saw an Arnie had gone for about $500.00 on Ebay, does anyone know if that is about the going rate. I'd wouldn't sell it, but it's nice to have an idea of it's approximate value.

Thanks.


----------



## Doctor Varney

Erm.... Could someone please tell me what a shroud is (other than something you wrap a dead body in)?

Been trying to follow this conversation for weeks, but I'm lost.









Cheers,

Doc.


----------



## jasonm

Its the black plastic piece that wraps the bezel in this pic, with these H558s they are plastic and quite brittle, they crack near the screw holes and its rare to find them in good condition.....

The Pro Seiko Prospex divers use ceramic and Titainium shrouds which are much more durable.....

These 'Arnies' value is somewhere between 100-300 quid depending on condition I would say....


----------



## Big Ant

jasonm said:


> Its the black plastic piece that wraps the bezel in this pic, with these H558s they are plastic and quite brittle, they crack near the screw holes and its rare to find them in good condition.....
> 
> The Pro Seiko Prospex divers use ceramic and Titainium shrouds which are much more durable.....
> 
> These 'Arnies' value is somewhere between 100-300 quid depending on condition I would say....


Do you know if the ceramic or titanium shrouds are availale to buy anywhere for the Arnie. The titanium one makes a lot of sense. Shame on Seiko for not havinggazillions of spares in stock at rock bottom prices.


----------



## jasonm

Nope, Im afraid not, there was someone on the Seiko Citizen Forum advertising he had had some made out of aluminium, I dont know who he was though,


----------



## Doctor Varney

Has anyone thought, it might be possible to cast a new one, from a mould and create new ones, in a hard resin?

By trade, I'm a professional mould maker and work extensively with fibrous plastics. If any one has any ideas about this, give me a shout and we'll see if such a thing is possible.

Doc.


----------



## jasonm

There have been lots of talk over the years about such a project, some have said they could get them CNCd and the like but apart from the guy I refered to above I dont think anyone has done much, I would have gladly let you use mine to mould from but I sold it a while back


----------



## Big Ant

Doctor Varney said:


> Has anyone thought, it might be possible to cast a new one, from a mould and create new ones, in a hard resin?
> 
> By trade, I'm a professional mould maker and work extensively with fibrous plastics. If any one has any ideas about this, give me a shout and we'll see if such a thing is possible.
> 
> Doc.


I'm going to check this fella on the Seiko/ Citizen forum who has made some out of aluminium. I have sent him message and if he responds with pictures and a favourable price, you never know. I presume alu would be good for taking a mould from?

Ant.


----------



## Doctor Varney

Doesn't matter what the plug material is. Alu would be fine.

You say you didn't hear back from the alu caster. I'm not surprised, really. Pouring it isn't something you can do on a Sunday afternoon, in the garden shed, unless you're very dedicated. Wouldn't be surprised if he used a sand mould. That's where silica/sand is rammed around the plug (original) and often vaccumed to remove air and closer pack the particles.

Perhaps he worked somewhere, where he had access to these facilities.

Using a metal mould would require even more dedication, for you'd have to pour (or machine) a block of steel, effectively; which calls for relatively tight engineering skills, to make a perfect fit. There are some silicone rubber compounds that will withstand moderate heat applications, such as pouring lead/white metal etc. I don't think they'd stand the smelting point of alu. I won't even mention lost wax/ceramic shell, since that's what I used to do and although we were effectively in a big shed, the inside was more like a temperature/humidity controlled laboratory inside, than a garage. Hassle!

And with all the above, one needs a centrifuge, to push the molten material into the extremities of the mould, if it's a two-parter for a thin section. Yeah, this is a simple one - but it's very thin. Thin means not easy. Not impossible - just difficult to fill. Gravity is not always enough to pull the material down and around, inside.

So, on the simplest scale, we're left with low-melt thermo-plastic injection moulding, such as Seiko most likely used in their originals.

I don't have access to injecting facilities, so a one face, silicone mould, which produces an imperfect item, is all I could muster. I say 'imperfect' - what I mean is, the front face would be as you see on the original, but the inside might have to be ground and machined to the exact thickness, after pouring a roughly measured amount of resin, into a one piece mould. Or laminating it, for strength. Carbon fibre isn't all that expensive. There are resins, other than my every day polyester, that would provide more strength and flexibility, if coupled up with carbon fibre. Glass fibre would be too brittle at this thickness, I think.

There - I've been honest. Mull it over, as you wish. It's a thought, isn't it? Might even be able to figure this out for yourself. If you need any help, give me a shout.

Regards,

Doc.


----------



## Doctor Varney

But how crap does a watch have to be, to have brittle plastic bits on it? I think I'd avoid this model, altogether, personally.

Doc.


----------



## Chromejob

jasonm said:


> Its the black plastic piece that wraps the bezel in this pic, with these H558s they are plastic and quite brittle, they crack near the screw holes and its rare to find them in good condition.....


Funny, but mine lasted 12 odd years in the USCG, very rough use including snorkeling, and I've even had it off for DIY cleaning ... no cracks. Makes one wonder what others are doing to theirs....


----------



## TallSaul

Hi,

I found a guy offering shrouds for $ 175. Too expensive for me.

If any of you guys is interested, go to: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=120228284682.

I have a case with shroud, stem, crown, cover, dial (black), hands and new black rubber strap.

Can I find a movement?

TallSaul


----------

